# Game 18 Cavaliers(9-11) at Cats(6-11) 7PM Sat Dec 8



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

(9-11)
@








(6-11)
7PM Saturday Dec 8th
Charlotte Bobcats Arena
<TABLE style="PAGE-BREAK-BEFORE: always; page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=128><COL width=128><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="50%"><object id="W4747088c77305ec6" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/4747088c77305ec6" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width="50%"><object id="W47587dce214b473b" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099525793375f3/47587dce214b473b" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/46099525793375f3/47587dce214b473b" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="page-break-inside: avoid" cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=5 width=878 border=1><COLGROUP><COL width=278><COL width=280><COL width=272><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width=278><object id="W474708f531a34f2c" width="198" height="444" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4713da4906d18e5f/474708f531a34f2c" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width=280><object id="W47587cd567491d45" width="200" height="415" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/47587cd567491d45" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4704165422de6aac/47587cd567491d45" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD><TD width=272><object id="W47470918760a9b9e" width="200" height="425" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/47041a69968bf639/47470918760a9b9e" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lebron can go ahead and take this one off too as far as I am concerned.I willing to take any kind of win we could get right now and the way we've been playing that's probably the only way we get one.Sheesh I never expected a lot from this team,but I expected them to compete a whole lot better than they've done lately.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Probably get Varajeo back just in time for this game too, I really think hiring a young coach was a mistake and we should have gone for some one with experience. Maybe Vincent ends up being a good coach but this team is young we needed someone to guide them. Doesn't help that every game one of our top 4 plays bad and we don't have the bench to make up for it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't say I'm surprised by how bad we've been lately...I was Mr Gloom and Doom the entire preseason,but I'm definitely disappointed.Richardson has looked healthy and that's the thing I was most afraid of about getting him,but the man has been wildly inconsistent.He relies too much on the jumpshot and so does this entire team.

This losing streak has been a huge letdown after the nice start and you always keep thinking about all those road games in May.What irks me most is the defense.I can accept bad offense,but they just don't play hard enough on defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Probably get Varajeo back just in time for this game too, I really think hiring a young coach was a mistake and we should have gone for some one with experience. Maybe Vincent ends up being a good coach but this team is young we needed someone to guide them. Doesn't help that every game one of our top 4 plays bad and we don't have the bench to make up for it


I don't think Anderson will be back in time for this game. His first game might be next Tuesday.

I think you guys will probably see our D-League team for this game. Good for you, bad for us.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently Lebron won't play tonight.I should hope that means we can actually win a game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bet our front office would have liked it better if noone had known Lebron wasn't playing tonight.Looks like the lower bowl is only about 60% full right now with people still filtering in.If James had been playing they'd probably have come close to a sell out at the least.

We're making a concerted effort to get the ball to Emeka.I don't know why everyone needs to be told that we should be getting him the ball.Even though he's not a great inside scoring option we have to let him have his FG attempts or we're completely reliant on the jumpshot.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're just a horrible defensive team right now.Cleveland has been shooting around 35% and scoring 77 ppg w/o Lebron we give up 51 points on 57% shooting in one half


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn no Lebron and were down 75-72 in the 4th. Just got home so I don't know how anyone's been playing


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if I would have to punish myself if I started a thread with the title Michael Jordan sucks Donkey Dicks.I am just really frustrated with the FO,Sam Vincent and everyone on our roster not named Gerald Wallace.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice shot clock buzzer beater by Carroll 

82-79 Bobcats 2 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow...What a lucky break for us.We don't deserve to win this game,but we need any sort of win we can get.Raymond really hasn't done anything lately.He used to kill Cleveland too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond gets into double figures...11 pts now with both Ft's.Up a trey with 8.4 left,the Cavs are out of timeouts.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think that was a Chauncey Billups special right there.Gerald may have touched him,but it was mostly a flop.Thankfully Gibson missed 1 out of 3


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond only scored four points from the field.Before they started fouling him he had five points,6 assists and 4 turnovers.I'm really starting to worry because we need so much from him...But he hit ten straight from the line so it's okay right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game fellas. Felton was huge down the stretch for you.

Are those mental errors by JRich and Wallace common?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

as i can see the alabama slamma' Wallace killed the whole statline, as you can see he's the reason i watch a bobcats game whenever its broadcasting in canada air waves.


----------

